# How they gobbling in the habersham/rabun area?



## Etter1 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm almost definitely coming up to hunt tallulah gorge wma for the weekend and was wondering if they are fired up yet.  I'm sure with this nice weather rolling in, they should be.  I know a few places on the wma where I'm sure I can find one.  Then trout fishing through the day


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 28, 2005)

From the word I get, and I agree, it's still to early unless you want a jake.


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 28, 2005)

Two toms and one jake were killed at ESC on opening weekend.


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 28, 2005)

I bet this warm weather this week and weekend will get em going.


----------



## sniper13 (Mar 28, 2005)

I killed a decent 2yr old 5-6mi. south of tallulah opening day. didn't hear a lot of gobbling though.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 28, 2005)

*Henned up*

Heard one gobble Sat. morn. on the roost one time and that was it. Talked to a couple of guys that hunted in northern part of the county and they had about the same story. Maybe you can have some luck at Tallulah gorge. Itll get better up here about the 2nd wk. in April on to the end.It always has. Good luck. GT


----------



## shotgun (Mar 28, 2005)

You guys in Clarksville tell me this! What is it with the flock of turkeys in the field across from the Elementery School in Clarksville. I see them every time I go by there. This past week-end I must have seen twenty five and they were all grown ones too!!.
Just wondering???


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 28, 2005)

*shotgun*

Yeah thats a big flock. There has been turkeys back in those bottoms for yrs. They also dont get hunted that Im aware of. Thats all private land back in there.


----------



## sniper13 (Mar 28, 2005)

I was driving by just before dark thirty , a month ago. Looked down there and there was 8-9 deer and about 18-20 turkeys feeding together in the cold rain & fog.
Bet you couldn't get on the land, unless you were "kissin cousins" or closer kin to the owner. i'm not sure if it is or ain't in the city limits or how many feet from the school.
Real purty place.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 28, 2005)

*sniper13*

From what I hear I dont think theyd let the kissin cousin in there either!!


----------

